# Hellgate: Lian-Li



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

In a tribute to the new game being produced by flagship studio's (Hellgate:London) I have decided to make a case. My last attempt at makeing a tribute case was going well untill I realized that Diablo 3 isnt ever comeing out and that I wasnt following the theme very well. 

This time around I'll be working on my first ever lian-li. The Pc v1200b Plus II (It's very satisfying to say the entire name). I chose the 1200 over the 1000 for some extreme cooling that you will see take shape in a few weeks. It will run dual loops with some pretty hefty cooling power. I almost went with the 2000 due to the amount of stuff I will be stuffing into this case but i thought the 1200 would be more fun. 

Things to expect:
+Plexi (Lots of it)
+Custom cableing (Think guitar)
+Red Lighting (It is Hell)
+Peltiers
+Etching
and much much more


The case:






The inspiration:
www.hellgatelondon.com


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

UPDATE: 

Here we go. It's been  a busy week and I've had some problems hosting pics. Fear not though for they are here and this project has officially started.





First off I got my package that I have been waiting for from newegg. Unfortunately they forgot to send me the 8 120mm LED fams that I ordered. So I'm a little upset with them.






The case was quickly stripped down to what will be used. I removed both of the HDD cages and the center car will be removed until everything else installed.





Without the cages














With the HD cages removed, I was still in need of a spot to locate HD's. I decided to mount one of the cage sideways in the 5.25inch drive section. I only have one HD right now but the most I will ever have is 3 (2xraid 0 and 1 for storage\)





I was working pretty furiously so I skipped takeing pictures of the window before I cut it. The bottom section will be a vent for my radiator and will be grilled off in the next update. The top section is of course the window.














This is the  other door and it will get some treatment to make the reservoirs viewable.





This is the first reservoire. The econd will beplaced directly above it but it is currently in use so no pictures were taken.












Here is the grill I am useing. I bought a few of these for the mod.













This is a mock-up of the radiator grill. i havent decided on a design yet but I am working on one now.





This is how th case stands now. Taped up and ready for cutting. Just waiting on a few more parts so I can fit them





Ohh and this is the ring I made for the window. It both accents the window and covers up the cut in the panel. The cut isnt all that rough it's just I prefer the plexi. 








that's all for now. More to come : )


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

Alright so the right side window is finished (There will be one on the left). I also put some mesh behind the lower section to allow air in for the radiator. The Mesh was also pounded out so it would be flush with the plexi ring. It's hard to see in the pictures but it looks trick up close.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

UPDATE:
I finished the res mounting so here are some pics.





Test Fitting









Useing the mounts for marking the cuts





Mounting holes drilled





Lines drawn





Rough cut with a dremel





After some filing





From the backside.





Frontside





Mounted










From the inside










The progress shot with the window.





another shot


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

Alright so I've been to lazy to post any updates so this is more like 3 updates in one...so get ready.

I finally figured out why I didnt get my fan with my case....Newegg gae them the wrong address. So after a quick trip to two different post offices...





The box





8 120mm Red LED Fans





Haveing some fun





More fun





A stack of fans





Powered up





More fun. Surprisingly they are much quieter thanthe 80mm fan in my test PSU!





Rear fan installed to test lighting





Front fan installed





This is the rear fan with the CPU Bracket...and yes I am leaving it on. More planned for that later : )





Through the grill.





Front view.

This is my first update. If you post before I do there is still another update to follow in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

Update two:
I finished the left side window for the reserviors and I think it looks sick with lights behind it!





Drawn up.





Scrap Plexi for the rim.





All cut out!





Test fit.





Mesh hammered through.





Ready for mounting.





Mounted!

Now for the beauty shots.









Lighted with the blue LED's (May be switched to red but I'm not sure yet.













One more update to go.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

Finally decided to use an old fan controller (/need it with all of the fans). I dont have the knobs yet but I got it fitted. I may add LED's Later.





The controller.





The Bay.





Drill Template





Mounted





Installed

The other thing I've been working on is the radiator/fan mount




Here' is is all cut and ready to be installed on the case but I'll finish that tomorrow.





Can anyone guess what I'd be planning with the scrap aluminum/angled aluminum? I bet you cant.





What keeps me going untill 5 in the morning every night.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 18, 2006)

After work I decided to finish the radiator mount since I had finished the ring/mount the night before and I really wanted to test out some lighting. Sorry no progress pics this time because I was tired and in a hurry.





Installed!





More angles









Lights out!





You can kinda see how the light difracts through the ring. The effect is amazeing in person. You'll just have to trust me.













The blue is definately staying as I think it mixe well with the red and i screams HGL. I love how the red is glowing everywhere. It's exactly the effect I wanted and I'm just tickled that it worked.





Front





Through the window





Res's with the lights off.





How it looks with the lights on.


















Well thats it for now. I'm working on the bay stealthing but it's crap right now so it may get ditched. Tell me what you think about the lighting (another three fans to be added in the bottom.)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW! hellgate:London looks awesome and I think your custom system will be the same    What hardware are you putting in it (ie CrossFire X1900Xt-X's)


----------



## drade (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good man!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 18, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 18, 2006)

O what I would give to have the extra spending cash for a dremmel right now...


----------



## OOTay (Jul 18, 2006)

great work man!


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice case mod


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 19, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> WOW! hellgate:London looks awesome and I think your custom system will be the same    What hardware are you putting in it (ie CrossFire X1900Xt-X's)



I had a 1900xtx and tbh it wasnt much better than my 7800gt so I sold it for $300 and I'm going to pick up a 7900gtoc for $200 or a 7900 GTX for $350.....or maybe a 7950 for $500.




			
				drade said:
			
		

> looking good man!


 Thx



			
				wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Sweet!


Duuude.....Sweeeet....duuuuude...SWeEEEEEEEEET. (<---Dude where's my car)




			
				demonbrawn said:
			
		

> O what I would give to have the extra spending cash for a dremmel right now...



Mine was $20 from Shucks auto store but I use my jigsaw/files/drill alot more than my dremel.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 19, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Very nice case mod



Thx


----------



## drade (Jul 19, 2006)

cigs whuile working on a case... good man


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 19, 2006)

now we just need to see what mark thinks about it..


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> cigs whuile working on a case... good man



hahaha.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> now we just need to see what mark thinks about it..



Who's mark?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jul 20, 2006)

where do you beging to learn how to do that? lol


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 20, 2006)

the current mod master of techpowerup
heres marks best work to date http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13147


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> where do you beging to learn how to do that? lol



Practice. This is my fifth case and the second one to look good. My first two sucked like crazy, the third was alright but uninspired and boring, the fourth looked good but wasnt what I wanted, and this is my fifth.


----------



## pt (Jul 20, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> the current mod master of techpowerup
> heres marks best work to date http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13147



Here are the other 2:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=12705
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13859


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 22, 2006)

Really nice work Fozzy ...


----------



## magibeg (Jul 22, 2006)

That is a very good looking case. One day when i get rich (maybe) i'll hire you to make me a pimped out case


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 22, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Really nice work Fozzy ...



Thank you : )


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 22, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> That is a very good looking case. One day when i get rich (maybe) i'll hire you to make me a pimped out case



It'd cost about $500 for one like this hahah....maybe more that's just a rough estimate.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 22, 2006)

Ohh and could someone post some pics of this mak guy's project? I've looked through his worklog twice and I cant find anything....


----------



## pt (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks like almost all of his projects photos disapeared, and he doesn't post in a couple of days too, does someone knows what happened?


----------



## pt (Jul 22, 2006)

Found one a while ago on the internet:
http://wiring101.blogspot.com/ - Red Chrome


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 25, 2006)

Thx. His work looks very good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2006)

holy shit dude thnx for the pics i love how you kept us updated and it looks SOOOOOOOOOO trick nice mod man shit.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 27, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> holy shit dude thnx for the pics i love how you kept us updated and it looks SOOOOOOOOOO trick nice mod man shit.



There's more coming. I'm just working with some really tidious stuff right now.


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys sorry for the delay but my update is finally here. I realize that it wont look like much for the time being gone but this update has been the hardest and longest so far.

First things first. I got my order from dangerden which was short 5 fitting which kinda sucks but wat can you do?







Two GTS360's in ferrarri red along with my second MCP350 pump.






























I also finished the faceplate for my zalman fan controller. and added some custom knobs to match the ones on my other fan controller that I made.





Also added knobs and LED's to my other fan controller





How the look in the case.






This is my pride and joy. It's the bay cover that I made out of the scrap from the window and some angled aluminum. It took FOREVER to make because of measureing and such.










The burn marks you see are from me melting out the LED holder.... the stupid thing broke when I was tring to get it in. Ohh well another one in the mail.





The LED holder on my knife.





The fass-o-matics all barbed up and ready for installation. Also pollished up to 1500grit










The pumps installed





Had to cut out the centerpiece for some airflow to the bottom radiator. not pretty but also not seen.





Radiator mounted along with the bay cover.










These are the power connections for both of the peltiers.




They are audio jacks





The res's with the tubeing passthrough





The tubes fit : )

I think tat I just got the wireing stuff at my dad's house so if it's there when I'm ove there I will finish up the wireing as well.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 7, 2006)

Its coming on very nice, I cant wait to see the end product


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 7, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> Its coming on very nice, I cant wait to see the end product



The end product is almost here. I leave for college august 20 so I have to be done or else I'm useing my laptop at school : (


----------



## drade (Aug 7, 2006)

nicee


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn. Awesome. I'd love to do something like this some day, but I'm just not that creative.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 7, 2006)

this is really nice.  i'm really enjoying all the pics! keep em coming!


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 7, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> nicee



Thanks lol


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 7, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Damn. Awesome. I'd love to do something like this some day, but I'm just not that creative.



haha it's alot of fun and It just takes time...and money...too much money


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 7, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> this is really nice.  i'm really enjoying all the pics! keep em coming!



If you say so: )


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey everyone. It seems that this mod is comeing to an end...for now. I have officially run out of time. This tuesday i will be moveing into college and will not have the time/tools to do anything new to this mod. I regret that I did not finish everything that I had hoped to do. So I am makeing a "christmas list" of what will be done when I get back dureing my break.

+Etches
+UV dye 

.....ok it's a short list but the etches will be large to say the least and actually will be right in time for the release of the game.

Some information on my standing with the people at Flagship Studios. 
I contacted them recently to see if maybe they would want to use my case at one of thir demos. Sadly they declined saying that they loved my case but they didnt want to deal with shipping/security/other things. Also they said tht hen they do demos they set up a line of 12 computers that are hidden behind a wall and all you see are the screens, keyboards, and mice....so it would be pointless. Even with this minor dissapointment they did however grant me a beta position as well as the opportunity to have my case headlined on their site as soon as I would like. So all is not lost. I too had concerns with my work being distroyed so in a way I am relieved.

With that said I realize that I am long past due on an update. Dont worry, I havent been takeing this time off. Although this may seem like a small ammount of work to some I have to admit it was by far the hardest. The sleeveng, soldering, fitting, heatshrinking, testing, re-fitting, resizeing, re-doinng, and re-thinking was a huge drain on me and has been, by a huge margine, the HARDEST part of the mod. So enough wih the talk and on with the pictures.

Step one was to mount the connectors for the radiator fans. I simply drilled some holes and did some quick fileing.





Mounted










On the bottome of the next picture you can see the drive bay cover mounted as well.





Another concern that I'e heard alot is "That adiator will never fit" This is how I fixed that. I made a plexiglass spacer and used some m3 screws to mount the psu plate. I also left enough space on the bolts to accomedate a much larger psu should I even need one. (Sli)





I also extended the plexi into the case to keep everything fluid and as you can see the radiator does in fact fit : )





Here is the front of the case with the two fan controllers, the DVD RW, and 2 empty bays that cover up the HDD's (I had to buy another one since Lian-li doesnt include enough)





If you've ever wondered what 50ft of 1/8th, and 1/4inch red sleeving looks like then now you know.










The best paste for below ambient cooling





The front connectors sleeved.





My workstation





First radiator connector done

















Top one done as well









Bringing the connection through to the fan controllers. There was going to be a third connector but i ditched it becuase it was unneccesary.





Testing




IT WORKS





That blue car is a dodge viper. My future car of choice.


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 20, 2006)

This next slew of pictures is of the case in it's current finished state without hardware and with the lights turned on.

























Lights out





























































These last two pictures are of the high and low setting of fans. On low setting I cannot hear the machine without actually trying to listen.

High




Low





It should also be noted that on high it is not any louder than any regular machine. Although i have not turned on the pumps yet.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2006)

Its still looking awesome   You got kids by any chance?  I ask because I noticed the poked in speaker cones on one of your pics LOL


----------



## drade (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 20, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its still looking awesome   You got kids by any chance?  I ask because I noticed the poked in speaker cones on one of your pics LOL



Nope I am a kid hahaha and I probably did that myself lol


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 20, 2006)

drade said:


> Looks great!



Thank you


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome! Black & red is the best color scheme in my opinion.


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 21, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> Awesome! Black & red is the best color scheme in my opinion.



I agree and it is rarely done


----------



## Chewy (Aug 21, 2006)

Fozzy is the shizzie fo shizzie , will that game be avalable in Canada u know?


----------



## Fozzy (Aug 22, 2006)

Chewy said:


> Fozzy is the shizzie fo shizzie , will that game be avalable in Canada u know?



Yup


----------

